# Autoglym instadry towel



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07N6WD1WT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_k2iJFb4PXFNP2


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Iv got one, it's works but depends what you want it for. You can only dry one panel at a time before it gets overloaded, so a microfibre drying towel is better to do a car in one go. For me it also won't dry a panel 100%. 

However it doesn't need as much maintenance, and can be put away wet. I like to use it if I'm working on a section say wet sanding where I want to dry the same panel several times as it never runs out of capacity as you can keep ringing it out. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Would be used all over after a weekly wash. Just spotted it on my evening amazon experience lol


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

If it were me for after the weekly wash I'd get a big drying towel so you can do the car quickly in one hit. If I was looking for just one towel I'd get one of these, I have one and wouldn't be without it - https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/products/klin-korea-large-duo-drying-towel

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Quicker to use kitchen roll.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Someone else has mentioned the above, may be worth an investment.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Not for me. They work and they are absorbent, but they are small and due to the material, there is only so much capacity. It really is like a modern chamois, but it doesn’t seem to marr and is durable so can be washed frequently.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure how some are claiming to not be very absorbent. Like a chamois it’s designed to be rung out once loaded. It’s good enough to soak up after a general weekly wash of a Ford Smax and A4 estate. 

What they’re not as good as a MF towel is for soaking up water in shut lines or round the edges of glass on the boot etc.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Yellow Dave said:


> Not sure how some are claiming to not be very absorbent. Like a chamois it's designed to be rung out once loaded. It's good enough to soak up after a general weekly wash of a Ford Smax and A4 estate.
> 
> What they're not as good as a MF towel is for soaking up water in shut lines or round the edges of glass on the boot etc.


Based on what I've seen of them being used (would never buy one) they seem absorbant to an extent but feels like an improvement on the chamois, rather than improvement on twisted loop drying towels which absorb way more water and are categorically safer.

A product that for me sums up Autoglym and their position in the market. It'll no doubt be bought by beginners who look for that 'trusted' brand then the old timers who swear by a chamois when really the world has moved on.

As always just my opinion :thumb:


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I use one and wasn’t sure when I first got it but persevered and I like it now. Get it soaked before use and then wring it out so it’s pliable. It’s nice and small, I hate using a big towel I find them awkward. It does soak up the water nicely and is easy to wring out, I also think it’s ok at soaking up around shut lines though not as good as an MF. I’ve got decent large drying towels but pick this up in preference. I’d started using small MFs instead of the big towels but this is definitely better. I’m probably in the minority though!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can you use one of these with a drying aid ? AG own Aqua wax for example or does it effect the towel or the properties ? 

I much prefer a smaller towel over a large one and this has peaked my interest...


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Andy

I have one of these and think it is pretty good. As someone says above it is like a super soft chamois.

I use mine in conjunction with a twisted look drying towel.

I soak in warmish water then wring out and dry a panel at a time. I guess you could use a drying aid, but I haven't felt I needed to yet and I wouldn't bother.

The Instadry is great on glass in particular, door shuts and the trim around the wiper blades.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> Based on what I've seen of them being used (would never buy one) they seem absorbant to an extent but feels like an improvement on the chamois, rather than improvement on twisted loop drying towels which absorb way more water and are categorically safer.
> 
> A product that for me sums up Autoglym and their position in the market. It'll no doubt be bought by beginners who look for that 'trusted' brand then the old timers who swear by a chamois when really the world has moved on.
> 
> As always just my opinion :thumb:


I'll send you one to try, so you can see what it is like for yourself. There is nothing like having hands on experience with a product, and then you can post with personal knowledge of it and not just what you have seen. It'll give you a chance to see what the absorbency is like vs other methods.

This product was actually a result of our position in the professional market, where 'the trade' are washing and drying thousands of vehicles every single day. For them, if you can save 20 seconds drying one car, with no loss in finish, that adds up to a significant time saving across their estates by the end of the year. The InstaDry has been really popular with professional users and we wanted to bring that benefit over to the home user market.

There are of course many ways to dry a vehicle, and the emergence of many methods would suggest that people have different preferences based on several factors. If you decide that the InstaDry is not for you then that is fine, but have a go with it and see what you think. PM me if you are interested, Mark


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

I guess I'd be classed as an "old timer who swear by a chamois" 

I'm quite old school in my cleaning ways and haven't really moved on _that_ much over the years. I've loved to keep my cars clean since I started driving back in 1989 though and ALWAYS bought a brand new Pittards chamois whenever I bought a new car.

So in June when I bought my latest car, having got back into researching car cleaning/detailing etc again I realised I should probably try something different.

Bought an AutoFinesse Aqua Deluxe - was really unimpressed. Needed multiple passes to fully dry a panel.

Bought an AG Hi-Tech microfibre drying towel - was more impressed with this than the AF towel, but still felt it wasn't as good as my trusted chamois.

So I then tried an Instadry - the difference for me was night and day. Really impressed with how effortless it is to dry the car with this, I don't think I'd be without one now.

the only thing I have noticed with mine though, and @Autoglym may be able to offer some advice on whether I'm doing something wrong, is that I am starting to see bits of grey fibres left behind on the bodywork sometimes. Not all the time, only occasionally.

I've not washed the instadry after use yet (given that it doesn't get dirty I haven't felt the need) and have been using it for around six weeks now, drying at least one car a week, sometimes three (if I wash my wife's and step son's too). Would it help to put it in the washing machine to get rid of these loose fibres maybe?

Or have I done something wrong with the way I'm looking after it? I soak in warm, clean water before use, and hang to dry once used, then fold it back up into its plastic box.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Autoglym said:


> I'll send you one to try, so you can see what it is like for yourself. There is nothing like having hands on experience with a product, and then you can post with personal knowledge of it and not just what you have seen. It'll give you a chance to see what the absorbency is like vs other methods.
> 
> This product was actually a result of our position in the professional market, where 'the trade' are washing and drying thousands of vehicles every single day. For them, if you can save 20 seconds drying one car, with no loss in finish, that adds up to a significant time saving across their estates by the end of the year. The InstaDry has been really popular with professional users and we wanted to bring that benefit over to the home user market.
> 
> There are of course many ways to dry a vehicle, and the emergence of many methods would suggest that people have different preferences based on several factors. If you decide that the InstaDry is not for you then that is fine, but have a go with it and see what you think. PM me if you are interested, Mark


Fair play for that offer. Well done.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

Personally I love the InstaDry, don't be fooled by it's size  For me, smaller is better... when it comes to drying towels. We have a large saloon and a mid size SUV, only one pass is needed on a panel for it to absorb all the water and it only needs ringing out every few panels, which only takes 10 seconds.

At the end of the day we are all trying to minimise contact with the bodywork when drying. I think this gives the quickest, easiest and most effective way of drying my cars. It doesn't surprise me it's been really successful in the trade sector.

AJ


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Autoglym said:


> I'll send you one to try, so you can see what it is like for yourself. There is nothing like having hands on experience with a product, and then you can post with personal knowledge of it and not just what you have seen. It'll give you a chance to see what the absorbency is like vs other methods.
> 
> This product was actually a result of our position in the professional market, where 'the trade' are washing and drying thousands of vehicles every single day. For them, if you can save 20 seconds drying one car, with no loss in finish, that adds up to a significant time saving across their estates by the end of the year. The InstaDry has been really popular with professional users and we wanted to bring that benefit over to the home user market.
> 
> There are of course many ways to dry a vehicle, and the emergence of many methods would suggest that people have different preferences based on several factors. If you decide that the InstaDry is not for you then that is fine, but have a go with it and see what you think. PM me if you are interested, Mark


Very kind offer there from Mark @Autoglym.

I tested this before it was launched and was really impressed. On a protected car with good water behaviour its effortless

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

J306TD said:


> Very kind offer there from Mark @Autoglym.
> 
> I tested this before it was launched and was really impressed. On a protected car with good water behaviour its effortless
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yep I agee:thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

As it’s my thread, can I try one &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

66Rob said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I have one of these and think it is pretty good. As someone says above it is like a super soft chamois.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, good to hear... especially on the glass side, as this can be a right total pain...

Shame @Autoglym missed answering my question though about using one with a drying aid


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Fair play Mark for the offer and hold my hands up and say a product like this makes absolute sense in the trade when you explain it like that. I was (as per usual) thinking of personal use as that's all I know.

And for me doing only two cars at a time (max) it just wouldn't fit my routine, the safest way to dry my own cars is by forced air, but after that with just two cars twisted loop drying towels are more convenient and do not need wrung out. I will reserve judgement on whether these are in any way comparable when it comes to 'safety' especially if dust was to land on the surface or dirt was missed during the wash process.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Give one a go. I've used them and I can't say I've experienced any damage from them, even on butter soft black paint.

Saying that I don't own one, I've used them at my friends detailing business. They seem pretty durable too.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Can you use one of these with a drying aid ? AG own Aqua wax for example or does it effect the towel or the properties ?
> 
> I much prefer a smaller towel over a large one and this has peaked my interest...


Dare I say the InstaDry might absorb too much water to be used with Aqua Wax. That needs to be mixed with the rinse water on the car to dilute it on the panel as it were. The MF cloths we provide in the kit are not drying MF's for that reason. InstaDry works best when it is just drying the car without product.



SteveW said:


> So I then tried an Instadry - the difference for me was night and day. Really impressed with how effortless it is to dry the car with this, I don't think I'd be without one now.
> 
> the only thing I have noticed with mine though, and @Autoglym may be able to offer some advice on whether I'm doing something wrong, is that I am starting to see bits of grey fibres left behind on the bodywork sometimes. Not all the time, only occasionally.
> 
> ...


Hi, glad you are enjoying your InstaDry. First thing to try is a good hand wash, see if that sorts it. If not, give the Customer Care Team a call/email and they will talk you through what is next.



atbalfour said:


> Fair play Mark for the offer and hold my hands up and say a product like this makes absolute sense in the trade when you explain it like that. I was (as per usual) thinking of personal use as that's all I know.
> 
> And for me doing only two cars at a time (max) it just wouldn't fit my routine, the safest way to dry my own cars is by forced air, but after that with just two cars twisted loop drying towels are more convenient and do not need wrung out. I will reserve judgement on whether these are in any way comparable when it comes to 'safety' especially if dust was to land on the surface or dirt was missed during the wash process.


No worries, thanks for coming back.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Autoglym said:


> Hi, glad you are enjoying your InstaDry. First thing to try is a good hand wash, see if that sorts it. If not, give the Customer Care Team a call/email and they will talk you through what is next.


Yeah I really do like it. It's finally converted me from a chamois after 30 odd years of using one! :lol:

When you say hand wash, do you mean just in clean water I guess, no detergents added? Either way will give that a try, thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Autoglym said:


> Dare I say the InstaDry might absorb too much water to be used with Aqua Wax. That needs to be mixed with the rinse water on the car to dilute it on the panel as it were. The MF cloths we provide in the kit are not drying MF's for that reason. InstaDry works best when it is just drying the car without product.
> .


That's great thanks. Could be useful for glass as been recommended or if I just want to dry as I'm then applying a finish...

Thanks and thanks for taking the time to reply :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

atbalfour said:


> Based on what I've seen of them being used (would never buy one) they seem absorbant to an extent but feels like an improvement on the chamois, rather than improvement on twisted loop drying towels which absorb way more water and are categorically safer.
> 
> A product that for me sums up Autoglym and their position in the market. It'll no doubt be bought by beginners who look for that 'trusted' brand then the old timers who swear by a chamois when really the world has moved on.
> 
> As always just my opinion :thumb:


How can anyone have an opinion on something without actually trying it?

So basically your opinion and post are just spam until you receive your free towel then I'll listen to what you have to say.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Yellow Dave said:


> How can anyone have an opinion on something without actually trying it?
> 
> So basically your opinion and post are just spam until you receive your free towel then I'll listen to what you have to say.


If I bought every product that a manufacturer thinks is good I'd be poor and an idiot.

I have not taken the free chamois because I don't operate in the trade, as I tried to nicely point out I believe there to be 1) safer and 2) more efficient ways to dry < 2 cars at a time.

I also have an opinion on washing a car with a sponge despite not having used one. Should I give it a go while I'm at it Dave?


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello, sorry for the delay in responding.



SteveW said:


> When you say hand wash, do you mean just in clean water I guess, no detergents added? Either way will give that a try, thanks


Use detergent if needed, yes. That is fine.



Andyblue said:


> That's great thanks. Could be useful for glass as been recommended or if I just want to dry as I'm then applying a finish...
> 
> Thanks and thanks for taking the time to reply :thumb:


Great on glass, thanks for the thumbs up :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

atbalfour said:


> If I bought every product that a manufacturer thinks is good I'd be poor and an idiot.
> 
> I have not taken the free chamois because I don't operate in the trade, as I tried to nicely point out I believe there to be 1) safer and 2) more efficient ways to dry < 2 cars at a time.
> 
> I also have an opinion on washing a car with a sponge despite not having used one. Should I give it a go while I'm at it Dave?


I'd have hoped you'd used a sponge in your lifetime and know what it can do, so therefore have an educated opinion. You haven't tried AG's instadry, it's not a traditional chamois, yet put down a product as if you have. It's misguiding


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I used mine yesterday on a black car. Fantastic product, no marring and got round the car really quickly.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hows this compare to the gyeon drying towel?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I have 2 of these instadry towels and wouldnt go back to microfibre for my own car. They dry the car much quicker and can easily be wrung out between panels. I have a black car and haven't experienced any damage done by these towels.

The typical large microfibre and waffle weave drying towels are too big to properly wring out.

It would be good if there was a instadry XL? Due to the material, it still wouldn't be a problem wringing it out when it gets overloaded.


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

I bought one a few months back and it works well, no bother in drying a Ranger Wildtrak... definitely worth a try (or should that be dry :lol


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Autoglym said:


> Hello, sorry for the delay in responding.
> 
> Use detergent if needed, yes. That is fine.


I've tried this and it's made quite a difference, thanks 

I've also found that rather than wringing it out as hard as I could like I would do with a chamois, just wringing it so that it's still fairly damp, but not sopping wet, makes it work even better 



A.B said:


> I have 2 of these instadry towels and wouldnt go back to microfibre for my own car. They dry the car much quicker and can easily be wrung out between panels. I have a black car and haven't experienced any damage done by these towels.
> 
> The typical large microfibre and waffle weave drying towels are too big to properly wring out.
> 
> *It would be good if there was a instadry XL? Due to the material, it still wouldn't be a problem wringing it out when it gets overloaded.*


I'd probably buy an Instadry XL too


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hmmmm debating doing a purchase. i got a gyeon towel at the moment which works fairly well and a dog drier.


----------

